# I cannot login as root (sshd)



## rubenlexico (Jun 18, 2010)

Hellou i am new on this i have this problem


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2010)

Did you change some permissions on files in /etc/? Why?


----------



## Alt (Jun 18, 2010)

Probably it was spirit of linuxism


----------



## rubenlexico (Jun 18, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Did you change some permissions on files in /etc/? Why?



like i say i am noob on this i was change the permitions with filezila in another folther and now i dont have access what i can do


----------



## rubenlexico (Jun 18, 2010)

i can get in to the ssh folther but i dont know change the permitions


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2010)

You should be able to restore the permissions by using the mtree(1) command.

This should probably do the trick:
`# mtree -f /etc/mtree/BSD.root.dist -U -p /`


----------



## Alt (Jun 18, 2010)

```
chmod 600 /etc/ssh/ssh_host*_key
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2010)

rubenlexico said:
			
		

> like i say i am noob on this i was change the permitions with filezila in another folther and now i dont have access what i can do



This also means you were logged in as root. Do NOT login FTP as root. Do NOT use the root account to login remotely.


----------



## rubenlexico (Jun 18, 2010)

tanks people the command chmod 600 work in perfection tanks ALT


----------

